# [Mozilla Sync] Auto hébergement

## El_Goretto

Bien le bonjour Ladies & Gentlemen,

Mon plugin de synchronisation de bookmarks-qu'il-était-bien-mais-n'ést-plus-maintenu vient de décéder (synchro via fichiers, ftp, sftp, ou http, mais l'auteur n'en peut plus de la communauté des devs mozilla qui privilégient sync au détriment des plugins), je cherche une solution alternative pour garder au chaud chez moi mes données, et synchroniser les bookmarks de plusieurs postes à la fois. Bien sûr, hors de question de confier ces données à un tiers, donc c'est auto-hébergement obligatoire.

J'ai trouvé une doc sur Mozilla Sync. Ca reste quand même du déploiement à la mimine en intégralité (cf "hg clone" et "make build", donc pour la maintenabilité du truc, c'est assez moyen).

Est-ce que vous avez déjà vu des choses bien à ce sujet?

--

edit: bien sûr, je vais tester ces ebuilds, mais elles commencent à dater.

----------

## versus8

Salut,

Je ne suis pas un expert, mais j'avais réussi à faire un serveur sync local pour ma Gentoo (mirror). Il devrait-être alors possible de faire la même chose pour ~/.mozilla avec cron (synchronisation descendante + upload d'une copie via ftp des fichiers uniquement modifiés) genre à l'ouverture et la fermeture de session ?

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai au moins 4 terminaux à synchroniser, dont des clients firefox linux, windows, et android  :Smile: 

Donc cette solution "à la mano" ne pourra pas fonctionner.

----------

## versus8

Cela doit-être faisable sans centralisation (voir s'il existe des solutions P2P tel que SparkleShare, mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible Android). Sinon, avec la mise en place d'un serveur ce serait plus simple (genre Funambol).

Jette un coup d’œil aussi sur BitTorrent P2P beta syncs

----------

